# Saturday dinner



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

Today I made beef jerky, a fatty, rack 'o' ribs & tips, beans and corn on the cob on the side.
This is the first time i've made jerky on the smoker, I marinated it all night and just before smoking over some Hickory, apple, and a chunk of Black Cherry, I sprinkled it with Wolfe rub.
It came out good, the flavor was good not to spicy, the only promblem I had was the tops of the meat burned slightly. The drip pan I put underneath it was blocking the heat, the top cooked while the bottom didn't, I removed the pan and it was fine.
I have to experiment with it some more.
I took the fatty off at 160, foiled it with apple juice and maple syrup =P~ 
I did the 321 method on the ribs, they came out overdone to me, but my daughter just loved 'em :!:

Dinner is served :!: 

http://img221.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 69i1p.smil


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Dayem!  =P~  That looks fantastik !!  =P~  Bi-color corn and beans look great too !  =P~  Cute daughter too!  Watch out for ..... :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2006)

Puff everything looked great.  Heat may have been a tad high if the jerky burnt though............ 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2006)

Grub looks good.


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff everything looked great.  Heat may have been a tad high if the jerky burnt though............ 8-[


Thats what I thought #-o 
I had too many different things on the cooker #-o 
Once I removed the drip pan from under the jerky everything was fine.
But I think it was too late for the jerky :-( 
I think I need a rack that is above the grates :-k
Had the temp stuck at 220 all day :!:


----------



## cleglue (May 6, 2006)

Puff,

Everything looked good.  How old is your daughter.  Mine is 4 1/2 and she cleaned the bone on the ribs I smoked today.  I guess they like them when the meat is falling off the bone.


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Everything looked good.  How old is your daughter.  Mine is 4 1/2 and she cleaned the bone on the ribs I smoked today.  I guess they like them when the meat is falling off the bone.


She just turned 3 in Dec.
I'll tell you she would eat them raw if I let her  
The rack I did today was just not right, I did the321  on them, matbe i'll try something else, any idea's?


----------



## The Missing Link (May 6, 2006)

Puff everything look good. THe only thing about beef jerky is your wanting to dry it not cook it that way I try to keep my temp in the 150 to 190 range At that temp range you are dry it and not cooking it.

Hope that help. :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Puff everything look good. THe only thing about beef jerky is your wanting to dry it not cook it that way I try to keep my temp in the 150 to 190 range At that temp range you are dry it and not cooking it.
> 
> Hope that help. :grin:


Thanks Link, Larry said the same thing, I had too much food on the cooker, and I forgot I was drying the jerky not cooking it #-o 
I'll give it another shot for sure :!: 
Thanks :!:


----------



## cleglue (May 6, 2006)

What kind of ribs did you do?  If they were Baby backs you cooked them too long.  They looked like spare I think.  I also think Larry said something about doing his 411.  Today I just overcooked mine. I didn't foil or anything special.  I was to busy with retaining wall problems.


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> What kind of ribs did you do?  If they were Baby backs you cooked them too long.  They looked like spare I think.  I also think Larry said something about doing his 411.  Today I just overcooked mine. I didn't foil or anything special.  I was to busy with retaining wall problems.


They were spares, i'm going to try the 411 thing next time :!: 
I have the same problem witth my patio :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> What kind of ribs did you do?  If they were Baby backs you cooked them too long.  They looked like spare I think.  I also think Larry said something about doing his 411.  Today I just overcooked mine. I didn't foil or anything special.  I was to busy with retaining wall problems.



Please explain! Maybe I can help! if needed


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Puff, dinner looked great! Like Joker said, keep your daughter away from...... Finney!  Whats the problem with your patio?


----------



## chris1237 (May 7, 2006)

Looks good =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 7, 2006)

Way to go Puff! Looks great.
I love making jerky.  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (May 7, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... I can't see the slide show while I am working! Now I have to wait until midnight to see it :badgrin:


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

It all looked good Puff.  Send me some of that jerky. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> It all looked good Puff.  Send me some of that jerky. :!:


Iwill next batch, this batch kinda' burnt #-o 
It's still came out tasty, but I cooked it instead of drying it #-o  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> Hey Puff the food looked great.  My 13 year old daughter would eat the bone too if I didn't stop her.  What kind of meat did ya use for the jerky.  I have been planning on making some just hadn't decided on the meat and seasonings to use yet.  8-[


I got a good deal on chuck roast, I was worried about the fat content but it really came out tender,I did add Tender Quick to the marinade though :!: 
I've used round steak, sirloin, even ground beef.


----------

